# EOI / NZQA query



## cEw1978 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

My nursing registration arrived yesterday (very excited!) so now I am compiling my EOI but I am confused. As I have been assessed by NCNZ for the qualifications I am using for absolute skills shortage I do not need to be assessed by NZQA. BUT I have no idea if how many points my qualifications are worth, the NCNZ don't give you a break down of how (or even if) they have allocated the qualifications only that they have verified with issuing university.

I am hoping to use my Diploma in Higher Education Nursing as my core qualification (I think this gives me 50 points) and my Bachelor of Science - no honors (also in nursing) as additional qualification, (?60points). I don't know which level they will have been assessed as...anyone any ideas of what level I need to use?
thanks


----------

